# 5th generation pokemon revealed



## Rockman! (Feb 6, 2010)

YEYNESS

Looks awesome, huh?


----------



## cornymikey (Feb 6, 2010)

something with a mane on its head? D:
some lion thingie


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Feb 6, 2010)

Oh my gosh! Is that a new pokemon?! It looks cool! Ohh, I can't wait to see what it truly looks like.


----------



## Rockman! (Feb 6, 2010)

Yes that is a new pokemon


----------



## Erica (Feb 6, 2010)

Is this real? Lol.
http://s3.amazonaws.com/data.tumblr.com/tumblr_kxac1kkeC51qza0ymo1_1280.jpg?AWSAccessKeyId=0RYTHV9YYQ4W5Q3HQMG2&Expires=1265589288&Signature=uVEAMkKhfiaV%2B%2BMG%2BpY9GSU%2FasQ%3D


----------



## Rockman! (Feb 6, 2010)

Erica said:
			
		

> Is this real? Lol.
> http://s3.amazonaws.com/data.tumblr.com/tumblr_kxac1kkeC51qza0ymo1_1280.jpg?AWSAccessKeyId=0RYTHV9YYQ4W5Q3HQMG2&Expires=1265589288&Signature=uVEAMkKhfiaV%2B%2BMG%2BpY9GSU%2FasQ%3D


Sauce please.

Sauce = source


----------



## Erica (Feb 6, 2010)

Rockman. said:
			
		

> Erica said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I dunno, I found it from a blog.

http://*censored.3.0*yeahpokemon.tumblr.com/post/369306238


----------



## m12 (Feb 6, 2010)

Very cool. The new movie will have it starring as "Z", apparently. I look forward to the reveal.


----------



## Rockman! (Feb 6, 2010)

Erica, that's fake.


----------



## Erica (Feb 6, 2010)

Rockman. said:
			
		

> Erica, that's fake.


That's why I asked whether it was real or not. Lol I wish it was real.


----------



## bittermeat (Feb 6, 2010)

Please, be better than the 4th generation. :/


----------



## Hub12 (Feb 6, 2010)

WHY DO PEOPLE KEEP BEATING ME TO POSTING THESE THINGS asdfg

On a side not, it looks okay.


----------



## -Aaron (Feb 6, 2010)

LOL, SHAYMIN - BEAST FORM.
Kidding.

It's probably the final stage of a starter.


----------



## Rockman! (Feb 6, 2010)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> LOL, SHAYMIN - BEAST FORM.
> Kidding.
> 
> It's probably the final stage of a starter.


It could be a legendary ...


----------



## -Aaron (Feb 6, 2010)

Rockman. said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol, Lucariolu.


----------



## NikoKing (Feb 6, 2010)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> LOL, SHAYMIN - BEAST FORM.
> Kidding.
> 
> It's probably the final stage of a starter.


Shaymin - Beast Form made me lol  .

Anyways, it looks awesome.  I'm thinking it's probably a legendary though  .


----------



## «Jack» (Feb 6, 2010)

I'm not liking it.

It's looking too much like the 4th gens, which I found to have the worst Pokemon, IMO.


----------



## Entei Slider (Feb 6, 2010)

reminds me of a crab and the fire starter of the pokemon game,chaos black.


----------



## muffun (Feb 6, 2010)

Erica said:
			
		

> Is this real? Lol.
> http://s3.amazonaws.com/data.tumblr.com/tumblr_kxac1kkeC51qza0ymo1_1280.jpg?AWSAccessKeyId=0RYTHV9YYQ4W5Q3HQMG2&Expires=1265589288&Signature=uVEAMkKhfiaV%2B%2BMG%2BpY9GSU%2FasQ%3D


I wish, those were like the Megan Foxes of evolutions. D;

Oh and that silhouette looks like the love child of Lucario, Arcanine, and Corphish.


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Feb 6, 2010)

Looks like a new Buizel Evolution o:


----------



## Ron Ronaldo (Feb 6, 2010)

I think it looks silly :>


----------



## The Sign Painter (Feb 6, 2010)

To me, it looks like an Eeveelutioin of Flareon


----------



## Entei Slider (Feb 6, 2010)

Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu said:
			
		

> Looks like a new Buizel Evolution o:


:O O_O I didn't even think about that. Might actually be pretty cool if that is what it is,xD .


----------



## Bacon Boy (Feb 6, 2010)

Aw dammit. New pokemon... Those farfetch'd and delibird evolutions better not be true. They dont look that cool...

This other one? Maybe.


----------



## Entei Slider (Feb 6, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Aw dammit. New pokemon... Those farfetch'd and delibird evolutions better not be true. They dont look that cool...
> 
> This other one? Maybe.


Those 2 aren't true. Dont worry I didnt like them either X3.....


----------



## AnimalCrossingcool (Feb 6, 2010)

Erica said:
			
		

> Is this real? Lol.
> http://s3.amazonaws.com/data.tumblr.com/tumblr_kxac1kkeC51qza0ymo1_1280.jpg?AWSAccessKeyId=0RYTHV9YYQ4W5Q3HQMG2&Expires=1265589288&Signature=uVEAMkKhfiaV%2B%2BMG%2BpY9GSU%2FasQ%3D


Can someone tranlate?


----------



## m12 (Feb 6, 2010)

I'm extremely sure that this isn't an evolution of any existing pok


----------



## Rawburt (Feb 7, 2010)

I think it'll be a fighting type for some reason.


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Feb 7, 2010)

I got Bets on Fighting/Water
i recon its a Buizel Ev


----------



## Gunto (Feb 7, 2010)

To me it looks like an evolution of Sandslash. It's pretty cool.

And I liked those fodderbird evolutions, even though they're fake.


----------



## Hiro (Feb 7, 2010)

I miss Torchic.


----------



## Pear (Feb 7, 2010)

Rogar said:
			
		

> I miss Torchic.


^^
Needs moar third gen.


----------



## easpa (Feb 7, 2010)

Nice, it looks good.


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Feb 7, 2010)

I want something which is Torchic.
but with punching


----------



## muffun (Feb 7, 2010)

Bulbapedia said:
			
		

> The Pok


----------



## Rockman! (Feb 7, 2010)

Muffun said:
			
		

> Bulbapedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> > The Pok


----------



## muffun (Feb 7, 2010)

Rockman. said:
			
		

> Muffun said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ciaran (Feb 7, 2010)

It looks kinda werewolf-ey to me...

Like the top half of its body is facing away from you...


----------



## -Aaron (Feb 7, 2010)

Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu said:
			
		

> I want something which is Torchic.
> but with punching


----------



## bittermeat (Feb 7, 2010)

It kind of reminds me of a fox/wolf.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Feb 8, 2010)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


+9000


----------



## DashS (Feb 9, 2010)

gasp
this is beautiful


----------



## Bacon Boy (Feb 9, 2010)

Well, we've already had the "god" pokemon, Arceus. What's next? The Satan pokemon?


----------



## Prof Gallows (Feb 9, 2010)

You know I posted about this already? XD


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 9, 2010)

<big><big><big><big>WHO'S THAT POK


----------



## [Nook] (Feb 9, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> <big><big><big><big>WHO'S THAT POK


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 9, 2010)




----------



## Bacon Boy (Feb 9, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

>


Aha it's the project needlemouse shadow all over again!


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 9, 2010)

MOAR


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 9, 2010)

THIS ONE'S REAL!!!!!





<small>...Not really.</small>


----------



## Bacon Boy (Feb 9, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> THIS ONE'S REAL!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ies


----------



## Prof Gallows (Feb 9, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> THIS ONE'S REAL!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nah. If it's a starter pokemon it'll have a lot more brighter colors.


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 9, 2010)

You both missed the hidden text... lol.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Feb 9, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> You both missed the hidden text... lol.


Ahh. Clever. XD

But still, it's a nice fill in for whoever did it.


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 9, 2010)

Professor Gallows said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, it really does look real... .-.


----------



## Rawburt (Feb 9, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Professor Gallows said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like Groudon, mammalian version.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Feb 9, 2010)

It looks like a FireFox.


----------



## bittermeat (Feb 9, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> THIS ONE'S REAL!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not too bad. Seems better than 4th gen.
It kind of reminds me of Lucario. I doubt it's a starter though.


----------



## Zex (Feb 9, 2010)

ohhhhhh


----------



## Rockman! (Feb 9, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> THIS ONE'S REAL!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I highly doubt that.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 9, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> THIS ONE'S REAL!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bittermeat (Feb 9, 2010)

Ooh. 

O' gullible me..


----------



## -Aaron (Feb 9, 2010)

Why does Tye have to always kill things?


----------



## The Sign Painter (Feb 9, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> THIS ONE'S REAL!!!!!


THAR BE SHADOW THE HEDGEHOG IN MAH POGEYMANZ!


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 9, 2010)

<big><big><big><big><big>RED OR BLUE?! D:</big></big></big></big></big>


----------



## Gnome (Feb 9, 2010)

Red looks better, blue looks like a BAMF'd up Lucario.


----------



## Rockman! (Feb 9, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> <big><big><big><big><big>RED OR BLUE?! D:</big></big></big></big></big>


More like <big><big><big><big><big>FAKE OR FAKER?! D:</big></big></big></big></big>


----------



## NikoKing (Feb 9, 2010)

I like red more tbh, and it's actually really good fake artwork :O .


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 9, 2010)

Rockman. said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not sure if that was a reference to this or not, but it made me think of it, lol.

http://www.youtube.com/v/WhGm4ztXeMs

Ah, Sonic Adventure 2: Battle... I miss you. D:


----------



## Gnome (Feb 9, 2010)

Am I the only one seeing resemblance?


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 9, 2010)

Gnome said:
			
		

> Am I the only one seeing resemblance?


No, I saw it, too, lol.


----------



## Rawburt (Feb 10, 2010)

Gnome said:
			
		

> Am I the only one seeing resemblance?


It's funny, when I first saw the shadow version, I thought of a Lucario evolution.


----------



## Sporge27 (Feb 10, 2010)

Really that pic can't be that off what it really is...


----------



## Prof Gallows (Feb 10, 2010)

Sporge27 said:
			
		

> Really that pic can't be that off what it really is...


It's not.
We'll be able to find out what it really looks like this coming Sunday hopefully.
But I swear if it's a Lucario evolution I am giving up on pokemon all together.


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 10, 2010)

Sporge27 said:
			
		

> Really that pic can't be that off what it really is...


You missed the hidden text...lol.






			
				Tyeforce said:
			
		

> <small>...Not really.</small>


----------



## Sporge27 (Feb 10, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Sporge27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No I saw that that, I meant even if fake it really doesn't look like it could be that off... I mean you know what is hair and claw on the outside, the main question is color in my mind.


----------



## Rockman! (Feb 10, 2010)

http://serebii.net/index2.shtml

It's name is Zorua (pre-evo) and Zoroark (second-evo)


----------



## Vooloo (Feb 10, 2010)

Rockman. said:
			
		

> http://serebii.net/index2.shtml
> 
> It's name is Zorua (pre-evo) and Zoroark (second-evo)


Aww, the pre-evolution looks cute.


----------



## Rockman! (Feb 10, 2010)

Miku said:
			
		

> Rockman. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I want one now!

D=<


----------



## Prof Gallows (Feb 10, 2010)

Awesome. More dark pokemon. >=]


----------



## Rawburt (Feb 10, 2010)

Professor Gallows said:
			
		

> Awesome. More dark pokemon. >=]


Looks like a fire/dark pokemon, interesting.


----------



## Sporge27 (Feb 10, 2010)

That fake maker really did a good guesstimate


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 10, 2010)

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>CoroCoro scans</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			









</div>[url=http://bulbanews.bulbagarden.net/wiki/March_2010_CoroCoro_features_new_Pok


----------



## Josh (Feb 10, 2010)

They look aweome


----------



## Silverstorms (Feb 10, 2010)

I'm guessing I'm the only person who doesn't like them...


----------



## ATWA (Feb 10, 2010)

I wish I hadn't traded all my Pokemon games in.


----------



## Entei Slider (Feb 10, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>CoroCoro scans</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 10, 2010)




----------



## Ciaran (Feb 10, 2010)

My problem with the new pokemon is that they all look likedifferem coloured versions of the old ones... I found a match for almost every poormon in gen IV...


----------



## Prof Gallows (Feb 10, 2010)

Ciaran said:
			
		

> My problem with the new pokemon is that they all look likedifferem coloured versions of the old ones... I found a match for almost every poormon in gen IV...


I can see some similarities but not enough for _every_ pokemon.
Hopefully Gen V will give us some more unique things, like the two posted above.


----------



## Ciaran (Feb 10, 2010)

Professor Gallows said:
			
		

> Ciaran said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The second I picked my starter I noticed that it was pretty much a blue torchic w/o the head feathers...


----------



## Prof Gallows (Feb 10, 2010)

Ciaran said:
			
		

> Professor Gallows said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All birds look the same if you ask me..
But it the similarities changed after it evolved. It's not like they look like each other through the whole evolution.


----------



## bittermeat (Feb 10, 2010)

At least they kind of look like Pokemon.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Feb 10, 2010)

bittermeat said:
			
		

> At least they kind of look like Pokemon.


Yeah. Hopefully they don't have some kind of godly powers too.
I bet the next new legendaries will have the power to devolve pokemon back to their egg stages. >_<


----------



## NikoKing (Feb 10, 2010)

I really like its design  .


----------



## Numner (Feb 10, 2010)

Woo more pokemon

*cough too much it's like a sports game cough*


----------



## SilentHopes (Feb 10, 2010)

Shaymin Beast Forme:


----------



## SilentHopes (Feb 10, 2010)

This legendary dark-type Pok


----------



## The Sign Painter (Feb 10, 2010)

Rorato said:
			
		

> This legendary dark-type Pok


----------



## SilentHopes (Feb 10, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> Rorato said:
> 
> 
> 
> > This legendary dark-type Pok


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Feb 10, 2010)

Soul said:
			
		

> Woo more pokemon
> 
> *cough too much it's like a sports game cough*


It's getting there. I'm not going to be able to savor HG/SS. >:/ 

'Sides, Activision and EA have the "Sports" game cash cows. Guitar Hero, Call of Duty, Actual Sports Games, etc.


----------



## Erica (Feb 16, 2010)

Zorua






Zoruark


----------



## mariofreak! (Feb 16, 2010)

Erica said:
			
		

> Zorua
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is the best pokemon there i think.


----------



## Erica (Feb 16, 2010)

mariofreak! said:
			
		

> Erica said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think they're both cute<3


----------



## mariofreak! (Feb 16, 2010)

Yeah there are well the first one is the cutest.


----------



## SilentHopes (Feb 16, 2010)

Erica said:
			
		

> mariofreak! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


One looks like a small woodland creature - Zorua ; Cute

The other is a large beast with claws that has a smirk on it's face. - Zoruark ; Beastly, but not cute...to me.

You know now that I look at it Zoruark looks like it has blood on its claws...


----------



## Erica (Feb 16, 2010)

Rorato said:
			
		

> Erica said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It kinda does now that you mention it. He looks like a pokemon I would use.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Feb 16, 2010)

Erica said:
			
		

> Rorato said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 fftopic:  fftopic:  fftopic: 

I have the same shirt as you!


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Feb 16, 2010)

Evil Foxs, wow. I honestly don't like Zorua that much. It just doesn't look.. Eh. I like the other one though!


----------



## Erica (Feb 16, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> Erica said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


<

Zoruas cute >w<


----------



## Bacon Boy (Feb 16, 2010)

Erica said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fftopic:

I have that shirt too!

And that pokemon looks cool. Hopefully, it'll be in one of the games, but it looks too epic to be put in the game.


----------



## Erica (Feb 16, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Erica said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bwaha Walmart<3

I bet the game for this generation will probably come out in like 2 years. lmfao. And I've waited 6 months for HGSS to come out. :[


----------



## Shiny Star (Apr 13, 2010)

I really want Black and White to come out, I want black as its EVIL!


----------



## Ciaran (Apr 13, 2010)

. . . why not release a launch title 3DS game??

Nintendo confuses me...

But this will keep DS hardware sales up, I guess


----------

